# problem with new room setup



## obadvw (Nov 16, 2011)

hello;
i am newbie and that's my first system and first post as well

i bought Pioneer Receiver VSX-420-k
speakers is pioneer E-ES3TB
sub-woofer is pioneer S-RS3SW

room dimensions are 5.0 meters in length and 4.6meters width

i've installed the speakers on the short side (the 4.6m side( with front speakers are 2.6m apart and about 1 ft. from the wall

problem is i have bad low freq. response, some notes from the bass guitar i cant hear it at all while i am sure the sub is working it

subwoofer is located on the corner 2 ft from each wall

i've attached some pictures for reference


tell me your suggestion to solve this issue


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

First thing first, try to get your seats away from the wall. The reflection right at the wall can cancel bass out at times so if you're sitting there it could be a problem.

Next you need to place the subwoofer at the seating position and walk around the room until you find a place where the bass seems to be well. This is where you need to place the subwoofer so that the bass at the seating position is decent.

Beyond that you need to focus on making sure phase and frequency response are good. 

Ultimately multiple subs and/or bass traps may be necessary.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree. The sub crawl is very important for finding location. For phase I would suggest having an accomplice stay buy the sub to switch your phase back and forth while you in the listening position evaluate the base. 

Have you run the pioneer mcacc room correction yet?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

What is your sub crossover set at?


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

Some wall treatment would help the sound too, if only paintings all hung blankets anything to absorb some
of the sound and keep reflections from bouncing back to you.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

SALESEPHOTO said:


> Some wall treatment would help the sound too, if only paintings all hung blankets anything to absorb some
> of the sound and keep reflections from bouncing back to you.


Very true but placement of the wall treatments is very important. Map first reflection points and go from there.

Another woofer crawl video


----------

